# New Thread, New Medium



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm back! Been away for quite awhile but I've still been doing some artwork now and then when I get a free moment.
About a year ago I decided to dabble in colored pencils and found my new favorite medium!
I still do the odd acrylic painting but these pencils are such a pleasure to work with No dry time and very little mess, though mistakes are MUUUCH harder to fix!
Here are a couple of my recent horse-related pieces :runninghorse2:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Exquisite! Wish we could sit across from each other and discuss art and learn techniques.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya! I know when I first got into the colored pencils I followed some tutorials on facebook posted by a lady from the states. Lachri Fine Art I believe is the name of her page and I think she has a channel on youtube. Very instructive with lots of tips I never would have thought of otherwise


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You must have incredible patience to get all that fine detail into your work


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

There needs to be a LOVE button. These are phenomenal. I especially like the horse in harness on the orange background.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya, sometimes it can take a bit of patience lol but I find it's much easier to get good detail with pencils than paint. For starters, when you get your outline drawn it is there at all times to guide you, which makes drawing people (my old Achilles heal) much, much easier.
I thought i'd post a couple progress pics of a new one I am just starting. Only have the outline drawn so far!
This is the reference







And the outline on fabriano hp watercolor paper


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not the best light for taking photos, but here's some progress from this morning


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm amazed that you can get that effect with pencils, the eyes are lovely.
I was always impressed by Katey's pastel work and recently decided to have a go at that using some that my son bought when he was at college doing his foundation year and I'm finding it so hard to get used to them. Maybe I should dig out his pencils instead!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dabbled in pastels a bit as well but I much prefer pencils in that they are not nearly as messy, they don't smudge as easily and you do not have to spray an fixative on afterwards


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Got a bit more finished...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aaand here he is!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That cat is gorgeous


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm starting to wish I hadn't looked at your work!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is the cat IN a frame, or some kind of photo display process that allows you to create a border around it that "looks like" a frame?


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

The cat is beautiful. You are very talented!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunning work! I think you must be a very patient person to achieve such fine detail - and talented too of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks! Ya drawing every hair can be a bit tedious, but the results are worth the patience  As for the frame, tiny, it is one from my photo program that I use for watermarks. Somehow I find they look nicer with a frame of some kind..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

which program might that be?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

oh just Phixr - Online Photo Editor
very basic but I works for what I need


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This one doesn't really go with the thread theme, but it's my most recent piece and horse related too!
Acrylic paint on a 12"x36" canvas


----------



## camcam78910 (Jun 15, 2015)

These are so gorgeous! I draw on occasion, when I have time. I can't wait until this summer when I have the time to get into good drawings again! I haven't drawn something nice in a while. Feeling discouraged with my art at the moment, but yours is amazing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, that's good, Lindsay! well done!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------

